# hacer cariño



## Cubos

Hola, quiero saber cómo digo "hacer cariño" en portugués, por ejemplo, "hacerle cariño a un animal".

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## englishmania

A um animal:
Fazer festas.
Fazer festinhas. (infml)


----------



## Cubos

Então posso dizer: "Venha fazer festinhas ao meu cachorro", significando "venha acariciar o meu cachorro"?


----------



## englishmania

Em português de Portugal, sim, diz-se _
fazer festas/festinhas
fazer uma festa/festinha_
em vez de _fazer_, também se usa _dar_

Cachorro => _cão_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil seria "fazer festinha no meu cachorro".


----------



## Fer BA

Cubos:

¿Es _*hacer* cariño_ una expresión común en Chile? Jamás la había oido´....


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Fer BA said:


> Cubos:
> 
> ¿Es _*hacer* cariño_ una expresión común en Chile? Jamás la había oido´....



No sé si en Chile, pero por acá sí lo es. 

Saludos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fer BA said:


> Cubos:
> 
> ¿Es _*hacer* cariño_ una expresión común en Chile? Jamás la había oido´....


Fer, yo tambíen "hago cariño". Y tu?


----------



## vemcaluisa

Aqui no sul do BR é mais comum "fazer carinho no animal".
Álias, nunca ouvi "fazer festinha", me soa bem estranho.


----------



## englishmania

Cubos, eu sou portuguesa, não sou brasileira. Não sei que variante de português pretendes.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

vemcaluisa said:


> Aqui no sul do BR é mais comum "fazer carinho no animal".
> Álias, nunca ouvi "fazer festinha", me soa bem estranho.


_*Ter um animal é uma coisa séria, precisa de muita responsabilidade. Se não, é melhor fazer festinha no cachorro da vizinha...*_ ver aqui

_*Sair até a calcada e fazer festinha no cachorro amarrado no poste.*_ Ver aqui (o cidadão é gaúcho...)


----------



## monica carvalho

Assim como vemcaluisa conheço a expressão 'fazer ou dar carinho'.
Desconheço 'fazer festinha'.

Desde Bh/MG


----------



## vemcaluisa

WhoSoyEu said:


> _*Ter um animal é uma coisa séria, precisa de muita responsabilidade. Se não, é melhor fazer festinha no cachorro da vizinha...*_ ver aqui
> 
> _*Sair até a calcada e fazer festinha no cachorro amarrado no poste.*_ Ver aqui (o cidadão é gaúcho...)


 
Eu conheço essa expressão só de trauduções (estranhas, diga-se de passagem) do inglês. E o texto do cara é sobre quando ele morava em NY, e bueno, língua tem tudo a ver com onde a pessoa está e tal. Acho muito provável que ele tenha usado essa expressão fazendo uma tradução literal por estar nos EUA.
Não sei, não digo que não usem no interior ou mais pra cima, mas pode ter certeza que aqui em Porto Alegre não é nada comum.


----------



## Carfer

Pois em Portugal o que não é nada comum é '_fazer carinhos'. _O habitual é_ 'fazer festas/festinhas'_


----------



## Fer BA

Giorgio Lontano said:


> No sé si en Chile, pero por acá sí lo es.
> 
> Saludos.


 
¿¡¿Y también con mascotas?!? (para gustos los colores y los cariños) 



WhoSoyEu said:


> Fer, yo tambíen "hago cariño". Y tu?


 
¡ Claro que sí !, pero solamente cuando estoy en Brasil.


----------

